# RGB 5050 LED strip light



## pwu_1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just built a light fixture using the RGB strips and an aluminum door threshold. First of all, the light it gives is not really white. It has a purplish tint to it so unless you are looking for ability to change the light color for fun, you might want to get the white only strips. Secondly it is not very bright. I'm using about 8 feet of the strips(5 rows close together) and the light seems like it barely reaches the bottom of my 20 Long. Finally, heat is a consideration if you run multiple strips close together. I used an aluminum door threshold to try and dissipate the heat but the fixture gets pretty warm to the touch. Much warmer than my finnex ray2. 
I think the most cost effective light fixture is using those spiral CFL bulbs and a clamp on light or reptile light.


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks PWU:smile:

I read a few reviews about the white setting having a pinkish/purplish hue. My biggest problem is the limited space above the tanks to mount lights. A dual T8 light fixture with the ballast above the bulbs in the housing is too large. The rack has side mount T8 fixtures now but the ballasts are bad on two of the lights(ballasts are $40 each). The side mount fixture has a bulb on either side of the ballast/housing making the profile only about 1.75-2.00" from the mount to the side closest to the tanks.

I was just trying to save a little money since my focus will be the shrimp themselves and not so much the aesthetics of the tank. The side mount T8 fixtures are about $52-65 from what I found online.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Our lighting guru, Hoppy has a setup using 5630 SMD LED strips hung 30+" off the substrate giving about 30 PAR. 5630 are brighter than 5050. You may be able to get away with using about half the amount if strips Hoppy uses. Read through, there are a few wiring tips to get the most out of the strips.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=545113


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks vvDO

I stumbled across the LED tube lights, basically a direct (size) replacement for the T8 bulb and you simply bypass/disconnect the ballasts in the fixture and run power to only one end of the LED tube. The other end of the fixture does not need power and is strictly for "holding" the tube in place.


They're around $30-40 each though and I need four unless one per fixture would be enough. 


I don't think I mentioned in my OP but I'm needing 48" of light per shelf(two shelves), the third shelf has a working dual T8 fixture.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Titansfever83 said:


> Thanks vvDO
> 
> I stumbled across the LED tube lights, basically a direct (size) replacement for the T8 bulb and you simply bypass/disconnect the ballasts in the fixture and run power to only one end of the LED tube. The other end of the fixture does not need power and is strictly for "holding" the tube in place.


Err not sure that is correct.. Pretty sure you run one wire to each side..


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

You may be right Jeff but the seller specifically said to connect the "L" and "N" to the one side labeled with "L" and "N".

I have seen this from another seller too. It may just be the particular manufacturer of the bulbs they are selling.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Titansfever83 said:


> You may be right Jeff but the seller specifically said to connect the "L" and "N" to the one side labeled with "L" and "N".
> 
> I have seen this from another seller too. It may just be the particular manufacturer of the bulbs they are selling.


Ahh, yes another way ...... Got you .. 

http://www.eledlights.com/avactis-themes/system/images/4ft_LEDTube_Installation.pdf










Instant start ballast type need the ends replaced.....(see PDF)


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Titansfever83 said:


> Thanks vvDO
> 
> I stumbled across the LED tube lights, basically a direct (size) replacement for the T8 bulb and you simply bypass/disconnect the ballasts in the fixture and run power to only one end of the LED tube. The other end of the fixture does not need power and is strictly for "holding" the tube in place.
> 
> ...


Those should work for what you are trying to grow. best bet would be to get 1 and if its not enough, get another. Probably easier to hook up than LED strips.

Where did you find those bulbs and how long are they?


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

vvDO said:


> Those should work for what you are trying to grow. best bet would be to get 1 and if its not enough, get another. Probably easier to hook up than LED strips.
> 
> Where did you find those bulbs and how long are they?


They are all over the "bay" and amazon. Just make sure you pay attention to the title and description of the product. I found some with two different Kelvin ratings in the title, then in the description. You can get them in any length a normal T8 or T5 would come in.


You can also buy just the sockets/or end pieces where the end of the tube twists into place and just run your wiring from that to your power source. You really don't need an entire fixture for these LED tubes, just the end sockets as I said previously.


I also found a guy in TX that sells the higher end ribbon lights but they are mounted inside a "U" shaped heatsink and he offers the power supply and a dimmer at an added cost of course. Problem is the LEDs are around 140 degree light angle. HIS QUOTE:
*3 Bars: PAR 90 at 18 inches under water*
*4 bars: PAR 115 at 18 inches under water and maintains 100 down to 22 inches*


----------

